# Please help. Fundraising raffle for Cabela's Rod Reel casting combo



## trippingaaron (Jul 10, 2013)

Please Help...
Online Fundraiser-Raffle for Cabela's Tourney Trail Rod Reel Casting Combo
On July 1st, Kaleb Flint was hit by a car in Cedar City. He was life flighted to Primary Children's Medical Center in Salt Lake City, where he remains in intensive care. 
I came to know Shawn Flint (Kaleb's Dad) from work. Through shared interest in the outdoors my family got to know, and see what an amazing family they have. It was while fishing together that I was able to see how special little Kaleb, and big brother Emmitt are. They are growing into excellent sportsmen. 
It was also while fishing with Shawn Flint that I was fortunate to be able to catch a fish tagged by Cabela's for the contest they sponsor, Cabela's Fishing For Millions. I won this Rod Reel Combo through that contest. 
I am offering this combo for the benefit of Kaleb, and the Flint family. 
The "raffle" will be run online by way of a donation made to the, Help Kaleb Flint at YouCaring.com link provided below. You can also find the link on the Facebook page that has been set up for Kaleb. If nothing else please go to Kaleb's Facebook page, like it, and show your support. There you can also see the latest update as to Kaleb's condition, and find out other ways to show your support. 
Here is how the raffle will work:
1. Go to the YouCaring site and make a $10.00 donation to Help Kaleb Flint, it is easy, and only takes a minute. You can donate more if you wish, for every $10.00 you donate you will be entered 1 time in raffle, e.g. if you donate $30.00 you will be entered 3 times etc. 
2. When making your donation please include, and do not make anonymous, your name, and the $ amount. In the optional message box write the capital initials CRRC (Cabela's Rod Reel Combo), along with any other well wishes you want to convey. 
3. The YouCaring fundraiser will end in 9 days which will also be when the winner will be drawn. On the site there is a 'Supporters' tab which anyone can click to view names, amounts, and messages for Kaleb. This supporters list is what I will use to record those who wish to enter the raffle. Which is why it is important that you do not make anonymous your name, amount, and also include the initials CRRC in the message box. 
I will contact the winner through Facebook, and will coordinate shipping, or delivery if you live close enough. 
Obviously the reason you donate will be to help Kaleb, but you may also get a great rod and reel, win win. 
Okay, here are the details of the Rod and Reel:
Rod- Cabela's Tourney Trail® EVA Split Grip Casting Rod 7 Ft. Med-Heavy Model# TTESGC705 Individually priced at $64.99
Reel- Daiwa Laguna® Casting Reel 100HS Model# LAG100HS Individually priced at $59.99
Search and read the reviews, this is a great rod-reel. I can tell you that it is easily the nicest combo I have ever owned, but some things are more important... I look forward to sending them to a new home. 
Please spread the word, let your friends know, and post this wherever you think it will garner support. Lets all come together to support this special little boy, and an amazing family. That is what it is all about after all, carrying on and passing down the traditions and legacies to the next generation... Protecting, and ensuring that they have a future. 
Thank you all so much!

https://www.facebook.com/kalebskrew?hc_location=stream

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kaleb-flint/70639


----------

